# H: SM W: Metal Daemons, IG, SM



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

Heya all im looking to trade my Space Marine army, its large enough to be run as is for new players and its large enough to add to an existing collection, i have:

All marines are either unpainted, primed black or primed ultramarines blue

1 Metal Librian Force Axe/Bolt Pistol (i think)
1 Metal Chaplin missing right hand
22 Tactical Marines
_ 1 Missile Launcher
2 Flamers
17 Boltguns
2 Bolt Pistol/Chainsword_
6 Devastators
_2 Plastic missile lunchers
1 Metal Lascannon
1 Metal Plasmacannon
2 Metal Heavy Bolter_
5 assault marines
_5 Bolt Pistol/Chain Sword_
17 scout marines, 
_2 metal snipers
4 metal bolt pistols
1 Metal Sgt Bolt Pistol/Chain Sword
1 Metal Missile Launcher
1 Sgt Plasma Pistol/powerfist
4 Snipers
2 shotgunners both missing left arms
1 heavy bolter 
1 missile launcher_
10 Terminators
_2 Storm Bolter/Power Sword
8 Storm Bolter/Power Fist_
1 magnitised landspeeder missing its base
2 Dreadnoughts, both Multi Melta/CCW one missing base

All the marines retail for aprox £250/$400 give or take for the OOP models and missing bases
I will sell all the space marines at 50% of RRP (not including P&P) preferably in bulk but will consider all offers 

5th ed Imperial Guard codex

What i want:

Daemons

A Metal Bloodletter 2nd edition champion's left arm heres a pic http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q72 ... 89f0a2.jpg or anyone know where i can get this from?

5th and 6th ed daemon codex's

Any metal Nurgle/Khorne daemons. i will trade greatly in your favor for these

Space marine terminators with Thunder hammers/Storm Shields or Lightning Claws or Cyclone Missile Launchers. Or the bits to make these weapon combos, or shoulder pads.

Land Raider Crusaders

Most Guard but will trade in your favor for
Valkrie/Vendetta
Chimeras
Metal Kasrkins
Guardsmen

And a 6th ed rule book

Necromunda:
Rule book
A few different gangs

Most other reasonable army trade offers but when trading for an army i want most if not all my marines to go

Any Non-daemons i will trade RRP for RRP im UK based and i dont mind shipping worldwide 

Happy Trading


----------



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

List updated to show all models


----------



## mad mad18 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey man, I've got 10 bloodletters (plastic), 10 metal plaugebearers, 10 plastic daemonettes( I think thats how it's spelt haha). 1 metal skulltaker and 3 metal flamers, oh yeah and 1 soul grinder. What do you want from these and what would you trade for them. Thanks,
Charlie


----------

